# ridge vent comparison



## DIYwife (Aug 6, 2009)

We will reroof soon. Is the Guardian GuardVent comparable to the Shingle Vent II by Air Vent? I can't find much info when I google Guardian's product.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I never heard of that Guardian Brand, but I will check into it for you?

Why even consider one that is not well know, time tested and reputedly the most functional version on the market, in my opinion?

Ed


----------



## DIYwife (Aug 6, 2009)

When I asked twice for the Shingle Vent the last response was ok. I paid, they loaded (along with other supplies), and when I unloaded at home I noticed it was the Guardian brand. Since it was already home I thought I'd get more info on it. It will be returned shortly and today I will pick up the Shingle Vent II from another supplier. I was rather disappointed that the person helping me at the first supplier was unfamiliar with the product he sold (maybe he was new), didn't tell me that they didn't have the Shingle Vent and definitely didn't know the difference. After my first request he asked if I wanted the rolled ridge vent. I said no and repeated my request, even expaining it came in rigid 4' lengths.

That taught me to verify manufacturer before I leave home and verify what gets loaded before I leave the supplier. Thankfully there is more than one shop in town.

Thanks for your interest in helping us procure a tested and reliable product.


----------



## DIYwife (Aug 6, 2009)

Some more info comparing the two ridge vents. First both are 4' in length, have exterior baffles and similar air vents. The only difference with the weather filter is the color. There are some differnces in the shaping of the end caps and the particular spacing on interior supports. The Guardian product has tabs on the end to help line up one vent to another. The Guardian GuardVent has more interior baffles - possibly to help prevent weather from entering. I don't know how this will affect air flow out. We live on the lee side of the hill, in the city, with little wind (by comparison to other places). I chose to stay with the Shingle Vent II by Air Vent because of the time it has been on the market. I don't have the time or equipment to set up both to run air flow and weather testing. If the Guardian performs as well as the Air Vent product there shouldn't be much difference.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

According to the ICC report I found, the, *"GuardVent",* only has 9.33 Square Inches of NFVA per foot.

http://www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/ICC-ES/ESR-2587.pdf

But, the manufacturers site says 18 square inches per foot.

http://www.guardianbp.com/docs/guardvent_sellsheet.pdf



Ed


----------



## DIYwife (Aug 6, 2009)

The ICC evaluation service gives shingle vent II a 15 sq.in. NFVA. Air Vent lists theirs at 18 sq.in. also.
http://www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/ICC-ES/ESR-2587.pdf

I wonder where the rest of the air goes on the GuardVent. The service does not give the area of the air vent holes on that product like it does on the Shingle Vent II.

At any rate, it still looks like the Shingle Vent II is the better option -160% of the NFVA. Thanks for your info.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

DIYwife said:


> The ICC evaluation service gives shingle vent II a 15 sq.in. NFVA. Air Vent lists theirs at 18 sq.in. also.
> http://www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/ICC-ES/ESR-2587.pdf
> 
> I wonder where the rest of the air goes on the GuardVent. The service does not give the area of the air vent holes on that product like it does on the Shingle Vent II.
> ...


 


Where did you see 15 sq in NFVA in that ICC Papaer?

In section 3.0 Description, it stated in the last line 9.33 sq in

Ed



.


----------



## DIYwife (Aug 6, 2009)

The 15 sq.in. NFVA was for the Shingle Vent II. I copied the wrong address, sorry. It should be:
http://www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/UBC/5070.pdf

It is in section 2.2 under 2.0 Description. I went to their home site and searched for Shingle Vent II, thinking if they had the GuardVent then they would have a sheet on the Shingle Vent II as well. It isn't quite what they advertise, but it is substantially better than the GuardVent. Since most of the damage on our old shingles was due to poor ventilation we are determined to improve it this time around.


----------

